# Multiple Kindles on one acct. Which one do they send books to?



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I couldn't find this anywhere and I know there are multiple kindle families out there...

When you have more than one Kindle on an account, and you buy a book with one-click, which Kindle does it go to?  Or do you designate with each purchase (so it is now 2 click)?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

This is how ours have worked. I buy the book and send it to my Kindle. The next time my boyfriend checks for new items, he gets the books I have purchased.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Rivery said:


> I couldn't find this anywhere and I know there are multiple kindle families out there...
> 
> When you have more than one Kindle on an account, and you buy a book with one-click, which Kindle does it go to? Or do you designate with each purchase (so it is now 2 click)?


You designate with each purchase. There's a drop down menu and you choose which Kindle you want it sent to. Still one Click. Look under the buy button and it should say send wirelessly to: Heather's 2nd Kindle or whatever..


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I share an account with my daughter and we share books. Go to the "Manage Your Kindle" option on the Amazon site. You will have a list of your books on that screen. Select the book and there is a drop-down that allows you to send to Kindles that are on the account.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you everyone.  This place and the people in it are amazing.  Before I could finish typing a follow up question, all of my questions are answered!

Gotta love it here


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

Great information, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Rivery said:


> Thank you everyone. This place and the people in it are amazing. Before I could finish typing a follow up question, all of my questions are answered!
> 
> Gotta love it here


That's because some of us are neglecting our husbands and children today.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you folks.   That was 1 of the questions that I wanted to know as well.
LOL! luvmy4brates...funny girl! Did you order K2, luvmy4brates?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> That's because some of us are neglecting our husbands and children today.


whispers: and work


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks I wondering the same thing. I knew you could share books if both kindles are on the same account. I just could not fiqure out how you got the same books on both kindles.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Toby said:


> Thank you folks.  That was 1 of the questions that I wanted to know as well.
> LOL! luvmy4brates...funny girl! Did you order K2, luvmy4brates?


I certainly did. I folded faster than being. Faced by a dealer with an ace high. Poor me am sans kindle until it shows up.Edgar has gone off adventuring on his way to his new home.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> whispers: and work


 and housework. Didn't do Any of that today either.
No lessons for the kids today (bad mommy)but double lessons tomorrow.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, I am gathering from these posts, that the multiple kindles on your account are also under the same roof... I recieved a second K1 today and am planning on giving it to a friend of mine as a gift. She and I have shared books for years and I am really excited that we are able to provide her with a Kindle. As close as we are, I won't be allowing her to *use* my Amazon account, so she won't have the option to download samples or purchase books on her own. Are there any others out there who have multiple Ks but you are the only one that does the ordering??  I have already registered the *new* K to my account and have downloaded books that I know she has been wanting to read and a couple that I am pretty sure she will like. We (meaning hubby and me) haven't decided yet whether we will ask her to help pay for books in the future or if I will just keep sending her books that I have purchased. Any feedback from those in a similar situation would be appreciated. Thanks! Angela


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't imagine that she will be satisfied to have to go through you forever, to buy books from Amazon.  Too inconvenient.  Of course, she can get books from other places, but Amazon has so many!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Since I ordered my K2, if I buy or get something using my K1, it goes there.

But today I clicked on a couple of free books I found in our free book thread and just before I clicked "buy" noticed it was defaulting to "Lynn's Kindle two" so I changed that to "Lynn's Kindle one", since two hasn't been shipped yet.  So there is a choice and it even seems to allow you to send it to another Kindle.


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the input! When the "his and her" kindles ship later this month, this will be useful. The OP is right, this forum is terrific


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> I can't imagine that she will be satisfied to have to go through you forever, to buy books from Amazon. Too inconvenient. Of course, she can get books from other places, but Amazon has so many!


In actuality, she can't afford to buy books as it is. That is why I always shared DTBs with her in the past. She is a single mom on a very limited budget. She was excited for me when she saw my Kindle back at Christmas, but I could see the disappointment in her face when she realized that she would not be able to *share* my books anymore. When I found this K1 for sale by one of our forum members I called my hubby and told him about it. He had the same idea that I had... buy it for our friend! Now I can once again share my books with her and make her daily commute to downtown Houston more tad more enjoyable. I did discover on another thread that she will have access to any of the books I have purchased from Amazon through Content Manager to download as she desires without having to wait on me to send them to her, and of course I will inform her about all the free ebook sites. If and when the time comes she is able to set up her own account, she is free to do so and we won't share books anymore.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If it is true that you can register someone on your account, download the books to their Kindle, and deregister them but they keep the books, I think that is a better option then sharing an account with a non-family member. My SIL is getting a K2. I am going to try the register, load, deregister trick with her. If it works, then that is what we will do.

The idea of sharing an account scares me because I wonder what will happen if one person buys a ton of books and refuses to pay for them? Or what happens if you drift apart and the friend deregisters her Kindle? She does not get to keep the books that she bought. 

I watch way too much Judge Judy for my own well being. I am waiting for the first Kindle case. "I put her on my Kindle account because we were good friends. Then she bought a ton of books and didn't pay for them. I deregistered her Kindle and now I have all of these books that I didn't buy and can't return"

JJ: "So give her the books."

Plantiff "Ican't. You cannot transfer books from account to account."

JJ "So you want her to pay for the books that are in your account and that she cannot access! Insane!"


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

What about samples?  My hubby's soon to arrive K2 is now the "default" one-click on the account.  Just this morning I checked a couple of books, change the one-click to my kindle and then clicked the send sample.  My whispernet is on the ((.)) and 5 bars but check and sync for new items says "no new items".  Help?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Piffle - I just checked the Manage Your Account section at Amazon and they are listed as pending to husband's kindle even though I changed the one-click and samples are not listed where I can tell it to download/send to my kindle.  Does this mean no more samples via computer browsing - I think it should still work directly from my kindle, it is just so much more time consuming to browse from the K itself.  Before you ask, I just downloaded the samples directly from my kindle even though they are listed as pending for his K2 - he will be JUST THRILLED to get his K2 and have samples of Regency Bodice Rippers waiting for him (not).


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am having the same problem with samples. Even if I change it for it to be sent to my first kindle they keep going to the Kindle 2 as pending. I am going to call Amazon about this later or tomorrow when I get a chance. If anyone calls soon and finds out why this is happing please post it here. I just ordered a free book and marked it to  be sent to my first Kindle and that did go to my first Kindle. I do not know what is going on with the sample. My Kindle 2 is listed as the delfault Kindle now.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Anne - Glad to know it isn't just me doing something wrong, but like I said above, the samples will download to your Kindle directly from the Kindle, just not from the computer.  I hope no one thinks I'm trying to hi-jack this thread with a new problem - just trying to figure out how the multiple kindles on one account work.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

crebel said:


> Thanks Anne - Glad to know it isn't just me doing something wrong, but like I said above, the samples will download to your Kindle directly from the Kindle, just not from the computer. I hope no one thinks I'm trying to hi-jack this thread with a new problem - just trying to figure out how the multiple kindles on one account work.


Thanks for the info on downloading the sample from the kindle. I was just able to download the samples I wanted. I am glad you posted that you were having a problem here. I thought It was just me.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just checked and can choose which Kindle to send a sample to. The drop down menu looks like this:










"Guinea Pig" is my pending K2. The others are all already on my account. Do the folks having a problem not see this drop down menu on their accounts?

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Leslie, worked great - I don't think the 2nd drop down box for the samples was there first thing this morning.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just checked and can choose which Kindle to send a sample to. The drop down menu looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Leslie I had not seen the drop down menu below the send sample now. I was clickiing up where you order the book.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I had to change the names on the 2 Kindles as all my books and samples were defaulting to Angela's 2nd Kindle! It is nice to be able to select which Kindle the samples go to, but I just had to get my kindle back to the top of the list.


----------



## endymion (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a question... My wife and I both have separate Amazon accounts. Could we each have a Kindle associated with our own accounts but share books between them. We are currently able to share our Amazon.com prime account and was wondering if there is similar functionality


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I share an account with my daughter, when she wants a book she lets me know which one and I order it for her.  When I order books I choose which device to send it to and then 1-click it, I have 4 devices (KK, K2, K2I & PC App) and it is very easy to send books to any of them.  3 of these devices are in my possession and if there is a book on one of them that we want on another we just go to the archives and download it.  I download a lot of free books and some of them I don't want to read but think my DD would like and I send it direct to her K2.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

endymion said:


> I have a question... My wife and I both have separate Amazon accounts. Could we each have a Kindle associated with our own accounts but share books between them. We are currently able to share our Amazon.com prime account and was wondering if there is similar functionality


No, you can't share books between accounts. On each account you will only have the option to send it to a device registered to that account. You can't manually transfer the files from one Kindle to the other via your PC either, since the DRM on the book will stop it working on any other device than the one it was sent to. To share books from Amazon, you need to share an account. The only other alternative is to find out how to remove the DRM security, but we're not allowed to discuss that option here on KB, it's against the rules.


----------



## endymion (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info on multiple accounts


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> The idea of sharing an account scares me because I wonder what will happen if one person buys a ton of books and refuses to pay for them? Or what happens if you drift apart and the friend deregisters her Kindle? She does not get to keep the books that she bought.
> 
> I watch way too much Judge Judy for my own well being. I am waiting for the first Kindle case. "I put her on my Kindle account because we were good friends. Then she bought a ton of books and didn't pay for them. I deregistered her Kindle and now I have all of these books that I didn't buy and can't return"
> 
> ...


 That's pretty funny.

I don't share an account myself, because I'm kind of type A and like having control over things. But some of my work colleagues share accounts. They all buy any books they want. They just put a gift card on the account so the books come out of that money. They trust each other to keep track of how much they've spent and add more gift cards as needed. I guess that would work for some people. Like I said, they invited me to join them, but I wanted to control my own content. :shrug:


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

My daughter, my sister, and I all share an account. Once my younger son gets a Kindle, he'll be added. My sister lives in another state. For us it's easy. She just offers me money for the books she buys, and I tell her to forget it. 

We tried to have 2 CC on the account but you can't switch payments anymore (it worked for a very short while). 

Downloading to separate devices is easy but we do it so that we are not all buying the same books over and over since some of us all read the same books. Mostly it works for us, though I think my sister might be happier with her own account eventually.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

EllenR said:


> We tried to have 2 CC on the account but you can't switch payments anymore (it worked for a very short while).


We are able to change cc still. I went and checked real quickly to make sure and was able to switch it. We do it on the Manage Your Kindle page. If you scroll down you will see the payment method and when you click on edit, you can pick the card you want to use.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Many thanks to all. Just bought DH a Kindle. So this info will be useful!


----------



## sleepdeprived (Jan 5, 2010)

I share an account with my BFF and we are still able to change our cc's back and forth depending on who is doing the purchasing under the "Your Default 1-Click Payment Method" area of "Manage Your Kindle".  The Kindles are on my Amazon account, and if she purchases something with her card, she just moves the default card back to my card before she logs off in case I'm making other purchases.  

When we buy something (or get a sample) we do it from the computer (or remember to go to the Manage Your Kindle page later if we do it from the Kindle itself) so we can send it to the other person's Kindle, too.  

Changing the card back and forth or making sure to send the book to another Kindle does add a step to the process, but we love being able to share our books and doing gift cards just seemed too cumbersome.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

My husband's Kindle is first alphabetically. Once in a blue moon I click and forget to change the drop-down to me. Which has led to on at least one occasion...

Husband: Michelle, what did you send to my Kindle?

Me: Huh, with the what? 

Husband: I took it to work because it's been slow --(Work, that is -- there's allowed "down time" when it's not busy) -- and I started reading the first selection. She was an airplane pilot and...

Me: Oh, right! Yeah, that was an accident. It's a spicy romance.

Husband: I sort of liked it, but not sure it's the type of thing I should be reading at work.

Me: So? Pick something else.

Husband: But I sort of liked it. 

Me: Uh huh.


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

The only problem with multiple Kindles on one account is the archives gets the others books.  For example, my wife is into New Age stuff and I read mysteries, especially the older ones.  All my books (300) are in her archive plus hers.  We decided to use the same credit card, but different accounts.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I shared an account with my Mom and it worked out fine. Then again, I never asked her to pay for her books. I figured since they paid for college, I could pay for her reading material.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

sleepdeprived said:


> I share an account with my BFF and we are still able to change our cc's back and forth depending on who is doing the purchasing under the "Your Default 1-Click Payment Method" area of "Manage Your Kindle". The Kindles are on my Amazon account, and if she purchases something with her card, she just moves the default card back to my card before she logs off in case I'm making other purchases.
> 
> When we buy something (or get a sample) we do it from the computer (or remember to go to the Manage Your Kindle page later if we do it from the Kindle itself) so we can send it to the other person's Kindle, too.
> 
> Changing the card back and forth or making sure to send the book to another Kindle does add a step to the process, but we love being able to share our books and doing gift cards just seemed too cumbersome.


This is exactly how my sister and I share an account. The only time there was a problem was when I had an open gift certificate balance, and she placed an order. It was a small purchase, but Amazon defaults first to a gift certificate, so we had to settle up later. Now I only enter gift certificates when I'm ready to use the entire GC.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With my brother and I, we keep a GC balance.  Occasionally, he'll have a GC to apply and I just keep track of how much of the balance is his.  Right now he has something like $3.50 left to spend.  I much prefer that to having to remember to apply the GC before ordering, or to accidentally getting a bunch of small charges on my CC.  And it's also easier for us than having to remember to change CC details. . . .


----------



## pile of monkeys (Apr 1, 2009)

I have three devices (one Kindle, two iPhones) on my Amazon account, and would like to be able to send new purchases to all three automatically, instead of having to go to my "Manage Kindle" page, and drop down to send to the two devices that aren't set as the default. Anyone know a way to do this?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

nope.. has to be done individually as far as I know. I currently have 8 devices on my account, and may soon be adding 2 or 3 more... and we have to send stuff individually all the time.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

pile of monkeys said:


> I have three devices (one Kindle, two iPhones) on my Amazon account, and would like to be able to send new purchases to all three automatically, instead of having to go to my "Manage Kindle" page, and drop down to send to the two devices that aren't set as the default. Anyone know a way to do this?


Although you can't send things to all devices at once, you don't have to go the the 'manage your kindle' page to send it to the others - you can download the items from the 'archived items' folder on the individual devices.


----------



## qandaappraisals (Oct 8, 2010)

Does anyone know if I have 2 Kindles on one account, can we both read the same book at the same time?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes you can!


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

I didn't read through all the posts, so forgive me if I'm repeating something someone else has mentioned.  I have four Kindles on my account and I do all the buying.  I've put an asterisk in front of the name of my Kindle so it always comes up first and I never have to remember to change who the book is going to unless I don't specifically want it on my Kindle (which has never happened).  Makes it so much easier for me.


----------

